# RCI and The Crane in Barbados



## Dluzional™ (Feb 1, 2007)

Just an FYI:

Just in case some of you didn't know about this, as I just found out on my recent trip to Barbados.

The Crane Hotel, (www.thecrane.com) is an RCI T/s Hotel.
As of October or November of last year (2006) they have converted
to POINTS only.

and apparently there's about a 2 year waiting list to get in there.

Just passing along information passed on to me.


----------



## Dustijam (Feb 1, 2007)

*Crane Available off season*



Dluzional™ said:


> ...and apparently there's about a 2 year waiting list to get in there.



With points you cannot book out two years in advance - so that info sounds wrong.  You can only book 10 months or less in advance.  

Using my points account, I also found availability in April and November for the Crane.   Granted, it may be tough to trade into during peak season, but finding availability off-season is not much of a problem.


----------

